# "Ну, ты даёшь!"



## antimatter

Выясните, пожалуйста,

это выражение считается сленгом? А ещё, можете показать примером, как используется в устной речи, т.е. когда употребляется?


----------



## gvozd

antimatter said:


> Выясните, пожалуйста,
> 
> это выражение считается сленгом? А ещё, можете показать примером, как используется в устной речи, т.е. когда употребляется?



Нет, это не сленг. Выражает удивление/порицание/восхищение/любое чувство, какое вложите.

- Я вчера поймал щуку весом в 7 килограммов.
- Ну ты даёшь!


----------



## antimatter

А можете ли Вы сказать, правильное употребление выражения в этих примерах или нет?

- Вчера, я напилась водки, потом ссорилась с другом.
- Ну, ты даёшь!

- Прошлым летом, я ездила в Италию, во Францию и в Австрию.
- Ну, ты даёшь!

- Перестань смеяться! Ты всё время смеёшься когда я тебе говорю что-то серьёзное! Ты что, дура, не понимаешь, что иногда нельзя смеяться над чем-нибудь?
- Ну, ты даешь!


----------



## gvozd

antimatter said:


> А можете ли Вы сказать, правильное употребление выражения в этих примерах или нет?
> 
> - Вчера, (лишняя запятая) я напилась водки, потом поссорилась с другом.
> - Ну, ты даёшь!
> 
> - Прошлым летом, (лишняя запятая) я ездила в Италию, во Францию и в Австрию.
> - Ну, ты даёшь!
> 
> - Перестань смеяться! Ты всё время смеёшься, когда я тебе говорю что-то серьёзное! Ты что, дура, не понимаешь, что иногда нельзя смеяться над чем-нибудь?
> - Ну, ты даешь!


----------



## antimatter

Всё ясно. Спасибо Вам, gvozd, за помощь и исправления


----------



## gvozd

Не за что


----------



## Maroseika

antimatter said:


> Выясните, пожалуйста,


Выяснить - to find out.
В данном случае нужен глагол пояснить, объяснить.


----------



## antimatter

Maroseika, спасибо и Вам


----------



## Lenusia

В последнем предложении "Ну ты даешь" не очень уместно. Я предлагаю такой вариант:
Перестань смеяться! Ты всё время смеёшься, когда я тебе говорю что-то серьёзное! Ты что, дура, не понимаешь, что над некоторыми вещами нельзя смеяться?
 - Да что с тобой?!


----------



## ne_parsya

antimatter said:


> А можете ли Вы сказать, правильное употребление выражения в этих примерах или нет?
> 
> - Вчера, я напилась водки (ВОДКОЙ), потом поссорилась с другом.
> - Ну, ты даёшь!


----------



## Explorer41

Всё-таки "водки".  Аналогично "наелся варенья", "наелся щей" и тому подобные.


----------



## Moro12

Explorer41 said:


> Всё-таки "водки".  Аналогично "наелся варенья", "наелся щей" и тому подобные.



"наелся щами", "напился водой" также возможны, но с другим оттенком значения:

Я не наелся этими щами, хочу ещё что-нибудь съесть.
Было очень жарко. Я выпил стакан воды, но так и не напился ей (=водой).


----------



## LilianaB

I think a good translation would be: Isn't it something.


----------



## Moro12

LilianaB said:


> I think a good translation would be: Isn't it something.



But I'm afraid the reverse translation does not work.

Ну ты даёшь strictly refers to an interlocutor.
Isn't it something can refer to anything.

Китайцы в следующем году полетят на луну!
Isn't it something! - OK
Ну ты даёшь! - impossible. Actually, it's possible, but with a completely different connotation: "Ну ты даёшь! Ты и в правду веришь в такую ерунду?!"


----------



## sagittaire

Moro12 said:


> Китайцы в следующем году полетят на луну!
> Isn't it something! - OK
> Ну ты даёшь! - impossible.



You just adjust the phrase to the person you are talking about: "Во _(они)_ дают!" 
("Ну они дают!", "Ну он дает!", "Ну ты даешь!")


----------



## Moro12

Yes, indeed! Did not notice that.


----------



## antimatter

- Вчера, я напилась водки (ВОДКОЙ), потом поссорилась с другом.
- Ну, ты даёшь!

А вы не скажете, добрые люди, можно использовать оба варианты?
- Я напилась водки
- Я напилась водкой  ?
Я предполагаю, что если так, то во втором варианте, человек хочет указывать чем он достиг того состояния опьянения, хотя в первом, что он просто выпил большое количество водки, так что напилась. Правда ли?


----------



## sagittaire

Я бы не использовала второй вариант вообще, он звучит странно. 

Разве что так:
-Это чем же ты так напилась?
-Да водкой...


----------



## Explorer41

antimatter said:


> - Вчера, я напилась водки (ВОДКОЙ), потом поссорилась с другом.
> - Ну, ты даёшь!
> 
> А вы не скажете, добрые люди, можно использовать оба варианты*варианта*?
> - Я напилась водки
> - Я напилась водкой  ?
> Я предполагаю, что если так, то во втором варианте, человек хочет указывать чем он достиг того состояния опьянения, хотя в первом, что он просто выпил большое количество водки, так что напилась. Правда ли?


Первый вариант означает, что человек выпил довольно много водки и теперь пьян. Второй вариант звучит странно. В принципе, он должен был бы означать, что человек выпил столько водки, сколько ему было нужно, и теперь ему хватило водки для удовлетворения его естественных потребностей, он уже выпил её достаточно, и можно заняться чем-нибудь другим. Получается совершенно непонятно: во-первых, водки никогда не бывает достаточно (особенно если её пьют ради самого процесса), во-вторых, водку пьют не для удовлетворения естественной надобности в воде, а 1) в качестве ритуала, 2) в качестве наркотика, для помрачнения сознания. Поэтому можно напиться водой, но не водкой.


----------



## LilianaB

Можно отравиться водкой.


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> Поэтому можно напиться водой, но не водкой.




Впервые слышу, чтоб говорили "напиться водой". Откудова это?


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> Можно отравиться водкой.


Да. Здесь другое употребление творительного падежа (другое значение) -- как и в примере *sagittaire*. 


gvozd said:


> Впервые слышу, чтоб говорили "напиться водой". Откудова это?


Как это откуда? Вот:


Moro12 said:


> "наелся щами", "напился водой" также возможны, но с другим оттенком значения:
> 
> Я не наелся этими щами, хочу ещё что-нибудь съесть.
> Было очень жарко. Я выпил стакан воды, но так и не напился ей (=водой).


Вполне логично. С _этим_ значением напиться водкой невозможно. Что я и объяснял в посте #19.


----------



## gvozd

Опять я чувствую себя гражданином Луны, а не России... НКРЯ не выдает ни "напиться водой", ни "напился/напилась водой". Граждане, может, хватит изобретать новый русский язык?


----------



## Lenusia

Ну почему же? Все зависит от контекста, например, вы хотите подчеркнуть, что пили именно воду. Например:
- Хочешь сок?
- Спасибо, я уже водой напился. или - Спасибо, я воды напился. 

Можно и так, и так.
И в Корпусе кое-что нашлось 
http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search.xml?env=alpha&mycorp=&mysent=&mysize=&mysentsize=&spd=&text=lexgramm&mode=main&sort=gr_tagging&lang=ru&nodia=1&parent1=0&level1=0&lex1=%ED%E0%EF%E8%F2%FC%F1%FF&gramm1=&sem1=&sem-mod1=sem&sem-mod1=sem2&flags1=&m1=&parent2=0&level2=0&min2=1&max2=2&lex2=%E2%EE%E4%E0&gramm2=ins&sem2=&sem-mod2=sem&sem-mod2=sem2&flags2=&m2=


----------



## gvozd

Вот оно что... Спасибо, буду теперь знать...


----------



## Explorer41

gvozd said:


> Опять я чувствую себя гражданином Луны, а не России... НКРЯ не выдает ни "напиться водой", ни "напился/напилась водой". Граждане, может, хватит изобретать новый русский язык?


Неужели фразы *Moro12* Вам кажутся необычными?


----------



## gvozd

Explorer41 said:


> Неужели фразы *Moro12* Вам кажутся необычными?



Таки да, жутко режут слух... Нет в мире совершенства


----------



## morzh

Водой легче напиться, чем водкой.
Водкой легче напиться, чем водой


----------

